# Betta newbie needs help!



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

HEllo everyone, my name's Jane. This is the first time i get a betta, my father gave it to me as a present for women's day. 
I'm a little confused about how often should i change the water and how...I've reading around and some people say different things...some say 100% water change once a week other's say 50% twice a week...I'm so confused!!!
I really like my betta (bruno)---> sorry for the bad picture...he's a little shy and doesn't like cameras so this is the best pic i got, while he was there taking a bit of sun








and i don't want him to die...so if you could help me...i'll be thankful...

I think my tank is 0,5 gallon...not very sure, it used to be my sister and the box was thrown away and i can't find the volume anywhere...i've put elodea and a floating plant in it...like in the picture (check link if you can't see)









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PjiWSmJKX...ASE/YB73tPRywyg/s1600/2013-03-09+11.51.10.jpg

I think he seems happy: swims around a lot, eats well and he even made a bubble nest today...I just want to know when to change it. I don't have anmonia tester but i do use water conditioner for nitrites....
please help!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Jane! Your new betta looks beautiful. He looks a lot like my Maui. Your water changes will depend on a lot of things. Tank size, if it has been cycled, etc. There is a sticky on here that might be helpful for you, though. I tracked down the link for you:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758

I hope this helps! Welcome to the forum. I am sure Bruno will be very happy with you.


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> Hi Jane! Your new betta looks beautiful. He looks a lot like my Maui. Your water changes will depend on a lot of things. Tank size, if it has been cycled, etc. There is a sticky on here that might be helpful for you, though. I tracked down the link for you:
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758
> 
> I hope this helps! Welcome to the forum. I am sure Bruno will be very happy with you.


Thank you very much! The thread sure is useful....but still I don't have amonia test to see the levels and i can't find them anywhere. I've asked in many pet shops and no one has them! I can't get online.... BEside the the tanks listed are bigger than mine so they probably need less changes right?... I really wished i could get him a new tank but in my country (COSTA RICA) bigger tanks are actually pretty expensive... I have a ten gallon tank which is cycle with a filter for goldfish...but i don't want to put it in there since i'm afraid the other fish will annoy him. 
My tank isn't cycle, i actually put a small filter bag with stone and activated carbon (something like a bacteria farm) it was a self thought idea...so that when i cleaned the tank not all the bacteria would be gone and there would remain some in the little farm. IT doesn't have a bomb either only the plants...the man who sold me the fish told me the plants would help ith the amonia percentage...but i'm not sure wether that's true...D:


----------



## Lisa Ann (Mar 5, 2013)

janenome said:


> HEllo everyone, my name's Jane. This is the first time i get a betta, my father gave it to me as a present for women's day.
> I'm a little confused about how often should i change the water and how...I've reading around and some people say different things...some say 100% water change once a week other's say 50% twice a week...I'm so confused!!!
> I really like my betta (bruno)---> sorry for the bad picture...he's a little shy and doesn't like cameras so this is the best pic i got, while he was there taking a bit of sun
> 
> ...


Random not fish related question but what and when exactly is women's day? Just curious


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Lisa Ann said:


> Random not fish related question but what and when exactly is women's day? Just curious


MArch eight! I actually got him a day after, since it fell on friday. I bought him a a market....it's just a day we get to celebrate females


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

He actually might be ok with the goldfish. I'm not 100% sure, though!


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

JBonez423 said:


> He actually might be ok with the goldfish. I'm not 100% sure, though!


I don't know.... I'm still concerned. He actually seems happy in his ittle tank. He swims a lot around and he has good apetite; what i'm concerned about is the water change...


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'd probably do a 50% every day, since he's so small. Get a turkey baster, try and stir up the crud off the bottom, suck it out, remove half and replace. It is very small, even for a betta. I would try and get him in at least a gallon tank.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Keep in mind that the link won't tell you about changing water for your size tank because most of us here believe anything smaller than 2.5 gallons is too small for a Betta. So I would say for your tank size, you will need to do a 100% water change every other day to keep your fish healthy. Also, you need a heater, Betta fish are tropical and need water at a constant temperature somewhere between 76 and 82 (not fluctuating between those 2 ranges, pick a temperature, and keep it there always.)
Also, you can't keep him with the goldfish because goldfish are cold water fish and Bettas are warm water fish.


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

sainthogan said:


> Keep in mind that the link won't tell you about changing water for your size tank because most of us here believe anything smaller than 2.5 gallons is too small for a Betta. So I would say for your tank size, you will need to do a 100% water change every other day to keep your fish healthy. Also, you need a heater, Betta fish are tropical and need water at a constant temperature somewhere between 76 and 82 (not fluctuating between those 2 ranges, pick a temperature, and keep it there always.)
> Also, you can't keep him with the goldfish because goldfish are cold water fish and Bettas are warm water fish.


Thanks...I keep temperature checked; but i live in a pretty hot country (costa rica is tropical) so the water temperature in the tank is pretty stable...since it's a small tank the shop recommended me not to use a hearter cuz it might over heat the water...with water changes i try to make the temperature as similar as possible.... I do intend to get a new tank in the future...but, i'm keeping this fish on my own. I'm still a student and i have not much money so i can't get it now...


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Bettas shouldn't be kept with goldfish for several reasons. First of all, a goldfish tank should not get higher than 75F, while bettas like to be aroud 78F. Goldfish can grow around 12 inches long, depending on what type you have. They also have long, flowing fins, which might make a betta aggressive. I recommend getting a 2 gallon+ tank as soon as you see one that's reasonably priced. You also should buy a heater and thermometer. Can you buy a thermometer soon, so you can monitor the temperature?


----------



## bannlow2471 (Mar 12, 2013)

Bruno is beautiful! He reminds me of my Murray, who is a blue veiltail. I am very new to Bettas, and have only had Murray five months, so I am not really familiar with all the different Betta varieties, but I know Murray is a veiltail, and your guy looks just like him!

Murray was just upgraded from a two gallon tank to a five gallon last week, and I have been doing 75% changes once a week, but that was with a filtered tank. 

Good luck with Bruno!


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

eemmais said:


> Bettas shouldn't be kept with goldfish for several reasons. First of all, a goldfish tank should not get higher than 75F, while bettas like to be aroud 78F. Goldfish can grow around 12 inches long, depending on what type you have. They also have long, flowing fins, which might make a betta aggressive. I recommend getting a 2 gallon+ tank as soon as you see one that's reasonably priced. You also should buy a heater and thermometer. Can you buy a thermometer soon, so you can monitor the temperature?


I already got the thermometer....I'm checking the temperature. I'm looking for a bigger tank...still haven't found it though


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, sounds good. Your betta is so pretty, I really like blue veil tails.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never had a tank as small as yours, janenome, but from what I have read on here, a 100% water change every other day is suggested. It sounds like you are trying to do the best you can with the resources you have. I would not put the betta in with the goldfish. The betta needs a higher temp than the goldfish and in a ten gallon tank, you would be overstocked. I have spent some time in Costa Rica (beautiful country, BTW) and as you said, it is tropical, so you are probably ok without a heater for a bit. Just monitor the temp with your thermometer... it is not good for bettas to have temps that go up and down frequently. So if you see that happening, you should get a heater. A tank your size is a concern for overheating. If you get the appropriate heater, you will be fine. A lot of people on here can recommend the proper wattage for that size tank. Don't get overwhelmed- we all have learning to do when it comes to keeping bettas and you are working on making Bruno a happy home.


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> I've never had a tank as small as yours, janenome, but from what I have read on here, a 100% water change every other day is suggested. It sounds like you are trying to do the best you can with the resources you have. I would not put the betta in with the goldfish. The betta needs a higher temp than the goldfish and in a ten gallon tank, you would be overstocked. I have spent some time in Costa Rica (beautiful country, BTW) and as you said, it is tropical, so you are probably ok without a heater for a bit. Just monitor the temp with your thermometer... it is not good for bettas to have temps that go up and down frequently. So if you see that happening, you should get a heater. A tank your size is a concern for overheating. If you get the appropriate heater, you will be fine. A lot of people on here can recommend the proper wattage for that size tank. Don't get overwhelmed- we all have learning to do when it comes to keeping bettas and you are working on making Bruno a happy home.


Thank you! Yes I'm doing my best :/; but they're a lot of things i can't get in here...cuz they are really expensive Dx...I'll keep an eye on any tanks though...perhaps i get lucky and find one inside my budget...
the other option would be a bowl... i'll see if i found a bigger one


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I had no idea about the goldfish, that's good to know! I knew someone who used to house bettas and goldfish together, she must have gotten lucky lol.


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys! I found a 1 gallon fish tank. I know it's still small, but it's much bigger than the one i have now...
the problem is, the person who gave my tank was using it to store a bag of detergent for clothes...
I already wash it and filled it to let it simmer for a bit. But before actually putting bruno in i want to be sure the soap is all gone...is there any way to cvlean it safely? Or how do i know it's safe enough?
Help is apreciated


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Also he is more cheerful lately, perhaps he was still a little nervous to be in a new place the last few, that's why he was being shy. Now he goes and comes around the tank and jumpos for food. He keeps blowing a lot of bubbles around the floating plants (water lettuce)...i don't know if that's a good sign though I read that when they do they're either happy or stressed...:/


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Was the soap in a bag when it was in the bowl ? Soap is deadly for fish so if your not sure I would not use that bowl until it has soaked in some hot water and vinegar to get out any soap residue and then rinse rinse rinse in hot water and let it soak in some hot water or awhile. Good luck with Bruno and happy to have you on the forum.


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Was the soap in a bag when it was in the bowl ? Soap is deadly for fish so if your not sure I would not use that bowl until it has soaked in some hot water and vinegar to get out any soap residue and then rinse rinse rinse in hot water and let it soak in some hot water or awhile. Good luck with Bruno and happy to have you on the forum.


The soap was in a bag...but i can't be sure wether some of it reached out though.
So should I use hoit water and vinegar?


----------



## dorid222 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello! My name is Dori! I'm super new to this site and a brand new baby betta mom. I did not have much luck with my last post, perhaps I sounded like a psyco new fish mom? Anyway I've got this little guy and I just want him to be happy and to live. I'm trying to get him all set up and I'm just looking for some help and support, thanks!! I think I have a picture attached too ANY comments suggestion thoughts would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Dori, 
I posted a response for you a few minutes ago on your other post. I hope I helped, and like I said, feel free to PM me and I will try to help with your baby. It is a beaut! That being said, it is considered poor manners around here to hijack someone elses thread. This is janenome's place to get help with her fish. You might get a better response if you start your own thread. If you go into whichever topic you want to post in, ie: Betta Fish Care, there is a button on the top left hand corner of the page, right above the "Threads in Forum" header that says "New Thread". Just click there and start your own! 

Janenome- Definitely soak it in hot water and bleach or vinegar. Soap will kill your betta, so err on the side of caution. Make sure you rinse it very, very well after soaking it! Gotta get all the bleach and vinegar out!


----------



## dorid222 (Mar 13, 2013)

Whoops sorry Janome!! I will start my own thread then, I'm new fogive me! Thanks tabbie82!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

No worries, Dori! We've all been new before!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Janome 

Personally, I wouldn't risk using the new tank, just in case. What I would do is look around charity shops or really cheap shops that sell of kinds of crazy stuff (we have a lot here that sell a massive assortment of randomness). These are a good place to pick up bowls with a fairly decent capacity - I found a 5 gallon on the other day! - for not very much.  The dump can also be a good place to find such things. Of course, this is my Australian viewpoint, never having lived in Costa Rica. 

If the temperature is staying above 78F, then don't bother with a heater. However, if you see it fluctuating or dropping below that point, get one just to keep the temperature stable. I also live in a very hot country and can safely run my tanks without heaters in the summer based on the temperature alone, but in a small tank the temperature can change a lot. A temperature that changes is as dangerous as a temperature that is too cold or too hot. 

Elodea does indeed help with ammonia as it grows fast.  However, it needs light to survive and may die without a flourescent light source. 

Just a quick side note: 10 gallons is too small for goldfish. Sorry to bring that up in a betta thread!


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Hi Janome
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't risk using the new tank, just in case. What I would do is look around charity shops or really cheap shops that sell of kinds of crazy stuff (we have a lot here that sell a massive assortment of randomness). These are a good place to pick up bowls with a fairly decent capacity - I found a 5 gallon on the other day! - for not very much.  The dump can also be a good place to find such things. Of course, this is my Australian viewpoint, never having lived in Costa Rica.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice...unfortunately, here we don't have that type of shops...-3- I went to a pet shop to look for one and a tank of 2,5 gallons here cost 44 800 colones ( that's about $88, 73---> Really expensive )
I used vinegar and warm water and left the tank rest for a week with, just let it soaking (To be sure) then left it for one day only water ( warm water not hot since is glass and I was afraid it'd broke) and then washed it with cold water... Another person from this forum told me to do so (OLDFISHLADY). I put Bruno in there a while a ago and he seems happy in there. Since it's bigger i put more things inside...I put a small plant vase that he absolutely loves and more water lettuce. The light in here is not a problem... 
About the goldfish, there aren't many fish in there, most of them are in a pond like tank in the garden, we just put a few in the 10 gallon because it's nice to see them swim... so relaxing....


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

dorid222 said:


> Whoops sorry Janome!! I will start my own thread then, I'm new fogive me! Thanks tabbie82!


Never mind...it's ok


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> Dori,
> I posted a response for you a few minutes ago on your other post. I hope I helped, and like I said, feel free to PM me and I will try to help with your baby. It is a beaut! That being said, it is considered poor manners around here to hijack someone elses thread. This is janenome's place to get help with her fish. You might get a better response if you start your own thread. If you go into whichever topic you want to post in, ie: Betta Fish Care, there is a button on the top left hand corner of the page, right above the "Threads in Forum" header that says "New Thread". Just click there and start your own!
> 
> Janenome- Definitely soak it in hot water and bleach or vinegar. Soap will kill your betta, so err on the side of caution. Make sure you rinse it very, very well after soaking it! Gotta get all the bleach and vinegar out!


Thanks!
Yeah i used the vinegar and left it to soak for somedays... After that i rinsed it until the smell was totally gone... (trick learned on chemistry). He seems happy in there...swimming all around up down. I even gave him a small place to hide...  Maybe tomorrow I'll take him a picture and post it. He's pretty much less shy now...maybe he was bit nervous since he had just arrived and didn't know me. Now whenever i come to fed him he comes to the glass to greet me...SO CUTE!
I was thinking of teaching him tricks...but that can wait. I want to give him things to play and not get bored though...I heard about using a styrofoam cup and using a fake leaf with a sucker as bed or something....any suggestions?


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

He looks pretty doesn't he??


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

He is extremely pretty.  I feel your pain on the price of fishtanks! Things are pretty expensive in Australia, too, though we do get paid a bit more than in other countries, I think.


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bruno is beautiful! What a lovely Women's Day gift  Sure beats the traditional mimosa flowers we get (at least it's traditional in my home country Italy) for the occasion! Best of luck with him


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> He is extremely pretty.  I feel your pain on the price of fishtanks! Things are pretty expensive in Australia, too, though we do get paid a bit more than in other countries, I think.


well that's one point in favor I guess n.n". I'm still a student, I'm working in my college due to a scholarship, but they don't really pay me much...


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

mermaid77 said:


> Bruno is beautiful! What a lovely Women's Day gift  Sure beats the traditional mimosa flowers we get (at least it's traditional in my home country Italy) for the occasion! Best of luck with him


thank you n.n!


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys...i know it must be a pain to answr my questions,but i read that bettas should be fed with green peas once a week while fasting to avoid contispation...the problem is,it seems like bruno isn't too fond of peas...is there anything i can try instead? Someone told me to try onfruits...too...any sugestions?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

No fruit or vegetable matter for bettas - they are total carnivores and it isn't good for them. Just fast him once a week instead.


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> No fruit or vegetable matter for bettas - they are total carnivores and it isn't good for them. Just fast him once a week instead.


Just with the fasting is enough? I know they're supposed to be carnivorous but if he likes a veggie or fruit can he eat it? or is it bad for him?
JUst wondering...


----------



## PhischAndChips (Feb 8, 2013)

I've heard mixed opinions about feeding peas to bettas, though I think I'd have to agree with Bombalurina. I did feed peas a couple of times. Phisch had no problems with it, but I'm still a little apprehensive about feeding them anything other than their normal diet and a couple bloodworm treats every once in a while because they're carnivores.


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

mmm but I'm bit confused...since some people say it's good and other say it isn't okay. Bruno seems to like the part of the melon that holds the seeds. THat thing that looks like fur? Perhaps it's because it looks like larvas I don't know. I tried that cuz a friend who had bettas gives his small beats of fruit like treat evryonce in a while. He said it's ok...so i tried and he actually liked the melon. Of course he still gets his pellets and fruit flies everyonce in a while ( pet shops here doesn't seem to sell bloodworms...)
So it's best if i don't give him the melon?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

The trouble with vegetable matter is that they can't digest it properly - their systems just aren't designed to cope with it.


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> The trouble with vegetable matter is that they can't digest it properly - their systems just aren't designed to cope with it.


Okay...no veggies then!


----------



## janenome (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guysI realized that Bruno does something weird when i fed him. whenever he swallows his meal (no matter what it is) he would flare and start swimming around the thank with hiis fins totally open...does that mean something?good or bad?thank you


----------

